# Monster Peripatus!



## ellroy (Jun 14, 2007)

One of my peripatus is at least 3 times the size of any of the others I've seen....its a monster 80mm!







Alan


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

Really, three times as big?! Weird... Um... I'm happy for you?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Phone the Army. Get your children out! That thing will devour you all! :twisted:


----------



## critterguy (Jun 15, 2007)

Pretty cool! i know we have them in the states, but th species in the states needs cool(wine cooler cool) temps. It'd be great to get a true tropical species.


----------



## AFK (Jun 27, 2007)

i know so little about these guys, yet they totally fascinate me.

anyone got a video of one these guys actually catching *and *eating prey?


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

I wish...


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 27, 2007)

> i know so little about these guys, yet they totally fascinate me.anyone got a video of one these guys actually catching *and *eating prey?


a documentary called life in the undergrowth had some very good footage of them hunting you ma be able to find that if you seach hard enough


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 27, 2007)

i think its in this epidode somewhere...v.good documentary still  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6...h&amp;plindex=1


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

I watched the whole thing and they arn't on there.


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

Good thing you did that robo mantis, I can't link to it :x


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm :?


----------



## AFK (Sep 9, 2007)

bump for video!

anyone know where we can see a video of a velvet worm hunting and eating?


----------

